# I'm a violist, but I want to take up violin too.



## linsey

I'm sort of doing the opposite of what a lot of people do. I'm a pretty good violist for my age and amount of time I've been playing. A lot of that has to do with the fact that I started out directly on viola. I'm still mainly going to focus on viola, and it's what I'll go to college for. But a while back my dad bought me a pretty decent violin as well, and I think it's time I started becoming proficient on it. I'm planning on mostly teaching myself, and maybe periodically taking a violin lesson from my private teacher since she does both. I'm pretty familiar with the technique differences and what not.

I was wondering if anyone could maybe recommend a specific book that I could try to work through that could help me learn how to become fluent in treble clef with violin without starting off at a really low level that a beginner normally would. I basically just want to try to avoid the frustrations of being an advanced musician learning from a book designed for young children. I don't need colorful drawings and "certificates of completion" with perforated edges to accompany my progress


----------



## Jaime77

have a look on amazon.com for adult violin courses and get the second or third book in the series. i know it is frustrating to be beyond the theory and basic technique and yet have to look at stuff already covered. 
Here is a top notch possiblity: http://www.amazon.com/Suzuki-Violin-School-Part-Revised/dp/0739048120/ref=pd_cp_b_3
You can't go wrong there. 
that is all i can suggest at the mo. good luck 

Jamie


----------



## mamascarlatti

I was going to suggest Suzuki too, but maybe start with book one for sight reading experience!


----------



## StandsWithAFiddle

I went the other way, and I forced myself through a book of Wohlfarht exercises (first position) that I knew well on the violin so I knew what they were supposed to sound like. I did that in one night and I knew alto clef by the end of that adventure. I imagine it could work the opposite way as well.


----------

